
Show HN: SlimScroller.js – Smooth scrolling under 300 bytes - ameesdotme
https://github.com/ameesme/SlimScroller.js
======
leesalminen
What's the use case for these libraries? They've only ever annoyed me.

~~~
ameesdotme
I agree somewhat. it was more of an experiment to see how small I could get
this to be.

------
ameesdotme
Hey guys. I felt like writing a truly tiny smooth-scrolling plugin that just
works. Feedback on the code is more than welcome!

------
avitzurel
Checklist for a JS lib

1\. NPM 2\. Demo page online

I see that on NPM you are already good, lets do the demo now :)

~~~
ameesdotme
Will take care of:)

------
rvikmanis
Protip: publish on npm

~~~
ameesdotme
Will do right away.

 _Edit: Done._

------
jeffehobbs
Demo pls!

